# B13 body kit



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

I've been searching all my resources for a '91 sentra body kit, but they are soooooo ugly its not even worth the $600 they want for them. Besides that, they all look stock. Does anyone know of a good place to get a '91 sentra body kit? Or does anyone know if its possible to get a '95 body kit (((Like this sentra in orange here ))) and fit it to a '91???
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

*91 sentra body kit*

i've seen some good ones at versusmotorsports.com...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

check nissan performance mag! you can go to ebay and look under sentra body kits. www.tigerimports.com has good prices on sr stuff too!


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

project_sentra said:


> I've been searching all my resources for a '91 sentra body kit, but they are soooooo ugly its not even worth the $600 they want for them. Besides that, they all look stock. Does anyone know of a good place to get a '91 sentra body kit? Or does anyone know if its possible to get a '95 body kit (((Like this sentra in orange here ))) and fit it to a '91???
> Any suggestions are welcome.




which kit did you end up getting?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

holy shiot. this thing was almost 2 years old lmao.


----------

